# Fair wage for feeding?



## gward (Jan 27, 2013)

I plan to go on vacation for 7 days and have asked a couple young girls in my barn to feed, water, clean stalls for my two horses. They only need to feed in the mornings as I have arranged evening feedings with a friend. What is a fair price to pay these young girls?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

How many horses? For twice a day and cleaning 2-3 stalls I charge $30 a day, so 20 is likely fair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

gward said:


> I plan to go on vacation for 7 days and have asked a couple young girls in my barn to feed, water, clean stalls for my two horses. They only need to feed in the mornings as I have arranged evening feedings with a friend. What is a fair price to pay these young girls?


A lot will depend on where you are and what is the usual and customary fee for the area or your barn. I can get someone to come house sit and take care of my ranch for me for $30/day and that's full care of all horses, dogs, cats and chickens. Other areas it may be considerably higher. 

For sure, don't forget to bring back a small memento of your trip to give to each one as a thank you present.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well I will say I didn't consider that they were barn girls already. Mine is going to someone's house. By the way, if I don't have to clean stalls it never goes over $30- it's the stall cleanings that add up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

While I don't board, and keep my horses here, I guess I'm pretty lucky that my neighbor has horses too.

I feed his when they go on vacation, and he does the same for me when I need to be away.

I'm sure you're not the only one that goes on vacation, maybe just work something like this out with someone else in the same situation.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I would get this settled before you leave. Feeding isn't labor intensive, but the stall cleaning- I would think maybe $5 a day per stall or thereabouts. Plus a small memento (thank you) gift also.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I have one lady i drive to her house and take care of her two horses and two dogs 2x a day when she is on vacation. I charge $10 per horse and $5 per dog per day. so even with my driving there 2x a day.... I only charge $30. But thats just feed and watering the horses. Feed and watering the dogs and letting them out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ $10/day/horse would be reasonable in our area.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

When I was a teen I was paid 5$ per stall I cleaned a day, and was given 1$ per horse per feeding. So if I had 3 horses fed twice a day and stalls cleaned I was paid 21$, bit that was a almost 15 years ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I pay $30 a day for someone to come out and feed/water the horses twice a day when I'm gone. They're not stall kept except for really bad weather, so no mucking.

Gas is expensive. Unless you can get a relative or your next door neighbor to do it, $30 a day is going rate for 3-5 horses. More than 5, and the rate goes up.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

$10 per horse per day sounds good as it's less than 30 min work and it's only morning chores. If you are pleased with their work, perhaps give them a tip, $10 ea. in a nice card for each girl.


----------

